# Brummen und Rauschen seit dem Einbau einer Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DGX)



## rdmn (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro gekauft mit Zalman Mikro und dazu eine Asus Xonar DGX PCIe Soundkarte, damit der Kopfhörer auch angemessen zur Geltung kommt. Das Problem ist, dass meine Gesprächspartner in Skype ein störendes Brummen hören, wenn ich im Spiel bin (LoL, CSGO). Es hört sich an wie ein Helikopter oder eine elektrische Zahnbürste habe ich mir sagen lassen. Sobald ich aus dem Spiel bin, ist es weg. Ich habe mich schon etwas darüber informiert und in anderen Threads bzw. Foren ist man der Meinung, dass es entweder ein Erdungsproblem ist oder dass die Grafikkarte den Strom für die Soundkarte klaut.
Auch wenn es oft empfohlen wird, bringt es den meisten nichts, die Soundkarte ein paar Steckplätze weiter von der Grafikkarte weg zu bewegen. Mein Setup:

Mainboard Asus P8Z68-V
Grafikkarte ATI Radeon HD 6950

Was ich bereits versucht habe:
Wave und noch was anderes aus der Liste der Aufnahmegeräte entfernt bzw. deaktiviert
Mikrofonverstärker aus (dann bin ich nicht mehr zu hören)
Mikrofonlautstärke runter
Frontpanel ist nicht angeschlossen
Neuester Treiber drauf
Onboard Soundkarte im BIOS deaktiviert

Die Soundkarte ist momentan einen slot über der Grafikkarte. Als nächstes will ich versuchen die Soundkarte mit Iso tape vom Gehäuse abzuschirmen. Da ich aber kein tape hier habe und morgen Sonntag ist werde ich das am Montag machen. 


Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen oder Tipps? Soll ich die Soundkarte vielleicht zurückgeben oder eine ganz andere kaufen?


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2014)

Teste mal das Mikro am Frontpanel.

Nebengeräusche etc. werden nicht aufgenommen?
Funktioniert das Zalman Mic an einem anderen PC?
Kannst du mal ein anderes Mic mit der DGX testen?


----------



## rdmn (26. Oktober 2014)

Nebengeräusche sind keine Vorhanden
Habe kein Fronpanel
Kann das Zalman auch nicht an einem anderen PC testen. 

Wir haben eben folgendes getestet: Zalman dran -> Rauschen. Siberia Mikro dran -> kein Rauschen. Zalman wieder dran -> kein Rauschen. Es scheint also ein bisschen wahllos zu sein. Ist schwer, das genau zu identifizieren. Gestern hatte ich das Cloud Hyperx dran und es hat gebrummt, es wird also nicht am Mikro liegen.

Edit: ok jetzt ist  es auch beim Siberia Mikro aufgetreten. Hat also definitiv nichts mit Mikro zu tun.


----------



## SilentHunter (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich vermute mal das der Klinkenstecker deiner Soundkarte das Problem ist aufgrund deiner Schilderung im 2 Post.Ich würde die Karte Umtauschen.


----------



## rdmn (26. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem scheinen sehr viele mit der Xonar DGX zu haben. Was für eine Karte könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## interpo21 (26. Oktober 2014)

und am onboardsound getestet?


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde auch auf 'n Defekt der Buchse/Karte tippen... Störungen durch Interferenzen treten i.d.R. immer auf


----------



## rdmn (26. Oktober 2014)

interpo21 schrieb:


> und am onboardsound getestet?


 
Das Problem tritt auf, seit ich die neue soundkarte habe. Vorher hatte ich nur onboard und da war kein Brummen.


----------



## WaldemarE (26. Oktober 2014)

Das hatte ich bei meiner D2/PM auch das waren bei mir Interferenzen mit der STX hab ich sie nicht mehr, mein Neffe der die D2/PM geerbt und er hat das Brummen nicht. Ich würde dir raten zu einer externen SoKa zu greifen so hast du dann keine Probleme mehr damit.


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2014)

z.B: ASUS Xonar U5, USB (90YB00FB-M0UC00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rdmn (26. Oktober 2014)

Ist halt doppelt so teuer wie die DGX und da eingebaute Soundkarten eigentlich funktionieren sollen ist das doch keine Lösung.


----------



## BlackNeo (26. Oktober 2014)

Tausch die DGX um und hol dir jene: ASUS Xonar U3, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist quasi ne externe DGX.


----------



## WaldemarE (26. Oktober 2014)

Das einzige die noch helfen könnte wäre die Karte soweit weg wie möglich von der Grafikkarte zu stecken. Meine STX ist im untersten PCIe-Slot und bis jetzt läuft alles ohne Probleme. Du kannst ja mal deine Graka raus machen und mit der integrierten GPU von deiner CPU gucken ob das Problem noch immer da ist.


----------



## rdmn (26. Oktober 2014)

Habe ich auch schon überlegt. Aber in den Foren die ich durchsucht habe hat das niemandem geholfen. Ich werde es trotzdem mal probieren morgen und auch gleich die soundkarte mit iso tape abschirmen. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass mein Mainboard 5 verschiedene kartenslots hat. Momentan steckt die Grafikkarte im dunkelblauen PCI. Kann sie auch in den schwarzen slot, damit sie so weit wie möglich von der Soka entfernt ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: und muss ich die soka irgendwie noch mit nem stecker anschliessen?


----------



## WaldemarE (26. Oktober 2014)

JApp kannst du auch in denn reinstecken.


----------



## Jeanboy (26. Oktober 2014)

Lass die Graka im ersten Slot und steck die Soundkarte in den schwarzen Slot...

PCIe ist abwärtskompatibel, dh. X1 passt auch in X16 rein.


----------



## rdmn (26. Oktober 2014)

Oh, das wusste ich garnicht. Umso besser, dann muss ich die Graka Treiber nicht neu installieren.


----------



## D0pefish (26. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwo hat Masse/Erdung nur bedingt Kontakt und nimmt sich einen längeren Weg. Kabelbruch, wackeliger Klinkeneingang... Hast es ja im Prinzip schon geschrieben/eingegrenzt. Das Abkleben, (Trennen vom PC-Gehäuse) bringt nichts bzw. liegt das Problem dann immer noch woanders vor. Das es helfen soll, ist ein Gerücht bzw. reiner Zufall. Bei meiner Hammerfall hatte nur die Umstellung auf symmetrisch/XLR geholfen, dann war aber auch null Störung mehr zu hören. Problem ist hier das Zusammenspiel interne Soundkarte / aktive Lautsprecher gewesen. Alle Tipps aus dem Netz waren schlichtweg unbrauchbar.

Früher konnte man sowas mit Glück durch eine Treiberneuinstallation bzw. komplette Neuinstallation beheben, weil Treiberleichen, Interrupt- und Windowsmixereinstellungen gezickt haben. Schließe ich aus aber wollte es vorsichtig erwähnen. Ich würde von dem Gedanken einer zusätzlichen internen Gamingsoundkarte, analog per Klinke angeschlossen wegkommen. Die Frage ob es nun die Karte selber, das Netzteil, das Motherboard, die Software oder wirklich "nur" elektromagnetische Einstreuungen sind, kann ewig weitergehen. Wie schon vorgeschlagen: externe Lösung
Dreh halt bei eingestecktem Mikro mal am Klinkenstecker, auch leicht schräg drehen und hören ob es ein Wackler ist. So wäre es ein Fall für einen RMA-Tausch. Wurde schon gefragt aber wie sieht es mit der Onboard-Lösung aus? Ist doch heutzutage Jacke wie Hose und wenn es mit den Onboard-Anschlüssen funktioniert = Problem gelöst für 0€.


----------



## sebbelzsch (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi, ich kenne das Problem, hatte mal eine DX. Liegt bei den ASUS-Soundkarten wohl an dem Verstärker, der das Mikrofonsignal verarbeitet. Der scheint schlecht geschirmt zu sein und verstärkt die elektrischen/magnetischen Felder der umliegenden Komponenten(Graka, CPU-Lüfter). Das kann man auch gut testen: Einfach mal das Mikro-Monitoring anschalten und unterschiedliche Last auf die Graka bzw. das gesamte System geben, das Geräusch verändert sich dann. In meinem Fall hab ich testweise eine alte X-Fi eingebaut und siehe da, das Geräusch war schon deutlich gemildert aber immernoch wahrnehmbar. Entgültige Abhilfe schaffte eine zusätzliche USB-Soundkarte nur fürs Mikrofon, damit hängt diese Elektronik komplett woanders und Ruhe ist.

Desweiteren hatte ich diese Störungen aber auch in geringerem Umfang auf dem normalen Soundausgang. Bemerkt hatte ich dies, indem ich mal ein Spiel startete, den Sound im Spiel komplett auf Null gesetzt und die Boxen ordentlich aufgedreht habe. Dort kamen bei hoher Systembelastung(in dem Fall DayZ-SA) ebenfalls diese Störgeräusche zum Vorschein. Wie schon gesagt, immer etwas unterschiedlich, je nach Last. Im normalen Spielbetrieb hat man das durch den Spielesound garnicht so sehr wahrgenommen. Dies trat in meinem Fall auch nur bei der ASUS-Karte auf, die X-Fi bleibt ruhig.


----------



## rdmn (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das ist denke ich ziemlich sicher das Problem. Ich habe sound monitoring mal angemacht und zum ersten mal das Geräusch selbst gehört. Habe CSGO gestartet und den Sound dort ausgeschaltet. Das Brummen wird leiser, wenn ich die Mikrofonverstärkung ausmache oder den Regler für das Mikrofon runterdrehe. Dann bin ich allerdings nicht mehr zu verstehen. Ich sehe jetzt anhand eurer Posts drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Soundkarte austauschen gegen eine Creative oder eine bessere Asus
2. Soundkarte ausbauen und externe kaufen
3. Mikrofon an onboard anschliessen und Soundkarte beibehalten

Ich will natürlich, dass man mich gut und deutlich hört. Ich nehme an, dass das Mikrofon am onboard sound auch eine schlechtere Stimme rüberbringt, oder? Das wäre dann nicht optimal. Eine externe Soundkarte ist auch sehr teuer, wenn sie denn die gleiche Qualität haben soll. Am ehesten würde ich daher eine andere Soundkarte kaufen. Was denkt ihr wäre das beste?


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2014)

rdmn schrieb:


> 1. Soundkarte austauschen gegen eine Creative oder eine bessere Asus



Es muss nicht besser etc. sein, JEDE Soundkarte kann Störgeräusche produzieren, selbst 'ne 1000 Euro externe Soundkarte. Möglicherweise reicht schon eine andere DGX



rdmn schrieb:


> 2. Soundkarte ausbauen und externe kaufen
> 3. Mikrofon an onboard anschliessen und Soundkarte beibehalten
> 
> Ich will natürlich, dass man mich gut und deutlich hört. Ich nehme an, dass das Mikrofon am onboard sound auch eine schlechtere Stimme rüberbringt, oder? Das wäre dann nicht optimal. Eine externe Soundkarte ist auch sehr teuer, wenn sie denn die gleiche Qualität haben soll. Am ehesten würde ich daher eine andere Soundkarte kaufen. Was denkt ihr wäre das beste?


 

Das musst du selbst ausprobieren. Vielleicht reicht dir der Onboard Sound aus und ggf. hörst du gar keine Unterschiede 
Alternativ eben eine günstige Soundkarte fürs Mikro: Geizhals Deutschland DeLOCK USB Sound Adapter 7.1, USB (61645) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rdmn (27. Oktober 2014)

Gut, dann werde ich das so machen. Ich wollte eben testen, ob das Brummen mit der onboard weggeht. Aber irgendwie wollte der PC nicht mitmachen und das Brummen ist diesmal garnicht erst bei der Soundkarte aufgetreten. Falls es doch wieder kommt, werde ich mir so eine USB Karte holen.


----------



## Magic777 (3. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das genau das selbe Problem, nur mit andern Komponenten: mein Headset ist per Klinkenstecker am PC angeschlossen - Soundkarte habe ich aber nur Onboard.

Solange ich auf dem Desktop bin, funktioniert das Headset im TS oder in Skype einwandfrei - sobald ich aber World of Warcraft starte, hört mein Gesprächspartner ebenfalls ein (mal mehr, mal weniger) lautes Brummen.

Glaubt ihr, dass hier ein USB-Headset Abhilfe schaffen kann? Kenn mich da leider nicht so gut aus, aber ist es nicht so, dass ein USB-Headset einen eigenen Soundchip drin hat? Weil dann würde das ja unabhängig vom Mainboard-Sound-Chip laufen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## rdmn (3. November 2014)

Ich kenne mich auch nicht so super aus, aber es gibt gute USB Soundkarten schon für 5€ oder so. Hol dir ein USB Headset und wenn es immernoch rauscht dann versuchs mit ner USB Soundkarte.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. November 2014)

So ziemlich jedes USB Headset ist absoluter Mist... Welches Headset hast du gerade?


----------



## Magic777 (5. November 2014)

Ich habe ein Creative Fatal1ty - also ein relativ günstiges Headset. Am Wochende leih ich mir mal ein anders Headset von einem Bekannten aus (auch mit Klinke) - allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es wirklich irgendwie am Onboard-Soundchip liegt, da das Headset ja auf dem Desktop wunderbar funktioniert - nur wenn ich halt parallel noch im Spiel bin, dann kommt es zu diesem Brummen (wobei das Brummen auch nicht immer auftritt, mal gar nicht, mal mehr oder weniger laut).

Ich selber hab jetzt nicht wirklich große Ansprüche, aber wenn ich ein Brummen bei meinen Gesprächspartnern verursache, kommt das nicht wirklich gut an^^. 

Wäre dann anstelle eines USB-Headets eher noch eine externe Soundkarte zu empfehlen, wie beispielsweise der oben gepostete DeLOCK USB Sound Adapter 7.1?


----------



## Jeanboy (8. November 2014)

Am sinnvollsten wäre es, wenn du dich komplett neu eindeckst, also HS + Soka


----------

